# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Laos >  TV Sendungen über Laos

## schiene

*ARTE am 14.12.2010 um 16:50*
*Laos 
Salz, Land und Leute 
*
Laos - Salz, Land und Leute" gibt auf poetische Art und Weise Einblick in den Arbeitsalltag der laotischen Kleinstadt Ban Nateuy, die von der Salzgewinnung lebt. Das Salzvorkommen bietet Sicherheit und sorgt seit langem für eine ausgeglichene Wirtschaft, ist aber zugleich die Grundlage einer riskanten Monokultur. Mit dem Eintreffen der Lastwagen beginnt der tägliche Arbeitszyklus. Der Kommentar beschränkt sich auf das Wesentliche, oft sprechen die Bilder für sich. Melancholische Impressionen wechseln sich mit realistischen Szenen aus dem täglichen Überlebenskampf der Einwohner von Ban Nateuy ab. Die Region ist noch weitgehend von der traditionellen Lebensweise geprägt, doch moderne Kommunikationsmittel und Produktionsmittel wie Telefon und Trucks breiten sich unaufhaltsam aus. Die Dokumentation zeichnet ein lebensnahes und visuell poetisches Porträt der Stadt Ban Nateuy. Bild:  Archiv mp  
Laos - Dokumentation, NL 2009  Dienstag, 14.12.2010 

Beginn: 16:50 Uhr Ende: 17:35 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Hélène Kocken, Thijs Dikshoorn  
Orginaltitel: Laos - Salz, Land und Leute 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: NL

----------


## schiene

*Wiederholung am 21. Dezember 2010 um 09:15*

----------


## schiene

*ZDF am 04.01.2012 um 22:45*
*Indochinas Träume 
Folge 2, Laos - Im Land der tausend Elefanten 
*

Inhalt:
Auf den Straßen in Laos begegnen wir ungewöhnlichen Verkehrsteilnehmern: Unverkleidete Motoren auf vier Rädern, um die eine Art Kiste herumgebaut wurde. In dieser Kiste fahren ganze Familien zum Markt und aufs Feld. Ihr wichtigster Besitz ist die Mobilität, die dieses als Kleinlaster oder Traktor verwendbare Vielzweck-Fahrzeug bietet. Es kann auch vorkommen, dass ein dicker Hintern den Weg über die Buschpiste versperrt. Das ist dann ein Arbeitselefant auf dem Weg zum Einsatz tief im Wald. Laos ist in vielem noch ein Land von gestern, pittoresk und anrührend. Nach dem Ende des Vietnamkrieges hatte es sich lange vor der Welt verschlossen gehalten. Im Krieg war Laos zwar offiziell neutral, wurde aber für alle Kriegsparteien zu einem entscheidenden Schlachtfeld in Indochina. Durch Laos lief der Ho Chi Minh-Pfad mit dem Nachschub für den kommunistischen Vietcong, den die Amerikaner mit Flächenbombardements unterbrechen wollten. Vietnamesische Truppen halfen der kommunistischen Pathet Lao-Bewegung, in Laos die Monarchie abzuschaffen und die Macht zu übernehmen. Insgesamt fielen auf Laos dabei so viele Bomben wie auf ganz Europa im Zweiten Weltkrieg. Auch Laos probiert seit einigen Jahren seine eigene Mischung von Sozialismus und Marktwirtschaft. Wirtschaftliche Freiheit wurde gewährt, aber die politischen Zügel bleiben fest angezogen. Laos gilt immer noch als eins der ärmsten Länder der Welt, während der vorsichtige Kurs wirtschaftlicher Liberalisierung und Öffnung zur Welt Wirkung zeigt. Langsam hält selbst auf den Dörfern ein bescheidener Wohlstand Einzug, wie das ZDF-Team auf seiner abenteuerlichen Reise sehen konnte. Laos besitzt Bodenschätze und eine reiche Natur. Der große Fluss Mekong, eine Lebensader Südostasiens, zieht sich durch das Land. Gleichzeitig aber hängt das am schlimmsten verstümmelte Opfer der Indochina-Kriege weiterhin am Tropf der internationalen Gebergemeinschaft. Korruption ist allgegenwärtig, Chinesen kaufen halb Laos auf - und die Laoten sehen trotzdem alles locker. 
Beginn: 22:45 Uhr Ende: 23:30 Uhr Länge: 45 min.

----------


## saiasia

.

Werde ich aufjedenfall anschauen, wenn ich nicht schon vorher einschlafe.

----------


## isaanfan

Und hier kann man es sich noch nachträglich ansehen.:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haupt...send-Elefanten

----------


## saiasia

.
Auch diese Dokumentation war sehr interessant,
solche Sendungen schaue ich doch immer wieder gerne an.

----------


## schiene

*BR alpha* *am 20.02.2012 um 15:00 Uhr*
Schätze der Welt - Erbe der Menschheit 
Luang Prabang (Laos) - Alte Königsstadt am Mekong 

Schätze der Welt - Erbe der Menschheit  Montag, 20.02.2012 
Beginn: 15:00 Uhr Ende: 15:15 Uhr Länge: 15 min. 
Konzeption: Gábor Toldy

----------


## schiene

*WDR am28.02.2012 um 20:15*
*Laos,Im Reich der Tiger* 
Laos bewahrt Schätze, die anderswo nur noch Erinnerung sind: Urwälder, unbestiegene Gipfel, wilde Flüsse und Tiere, die selbst die Wissenschaftler nur vom Hörensagen kennen. Die Tierwelt von Laos scheint einem Märchenbuch entsprungen. Das Filmteam begleitete eine Expedition in die Bergwälder des Nordens, um mit Fotofallen und ferngesteuerten Kameras Tiger und Leoparden "einzufangen"
Laos  Dienstag, 28.02.2012 

Beginn: 20:15 Uhr Ende: 21:00 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Harald Pokieser  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Natur

----------


## schiene

> *WDR am28.02.2012 um 20:15*
> *Laos,Im Reich der Tiger* 
> Laos bewahrt Schätze, die anderswo nur noch Erinnerung sind: Urwälder, unbestiegene Gipfel, wilde Flüsse und Tiere, die selbst die Wissenschaftler nur vom Hörensagen kennen. Die Tierwelt von Laos scheint einem Märchenbuch entsprungen. Das Filmteam begleitete eine Expedition in die Bergwälder des Nordens, um mit Fotofallen und ferngesteuerten Kameras Tiger und Leoparden "einzufangen"
> Laos  Dienstag, 28.02.2012 
> 
> Beginn: 20:15 Uhr Ende: 21:00 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 
> 
> Presse: Harald Pokieser  
> Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Natur


*Der HR Wiederholt die Sendung am 02.03.2012 um 15:15*

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 02.04.2012 um 14:15*
*Laos* 
Salz, Land und Leute 
 "Laos - Salz, Land und Leute" gibt auf poetische Art und Weise Einblick in den Arbeitsalltag der laotischen Kleinstadt Ban Nateuy, die von der Salzgewinnung lebt. Das Salzvorkommen bietet Sicherheit und sorgt seit langem für eine ausgeglichene Wirtschaft, ist aber zugleich die Grundlage einer riskanten Monokultur. Mit dem Eintreffen der Lastwagen beginnt der tägliche Arbeitszyklus. Der Kommentar beschränkt sich auf das Wesentliche, oft sprechen die Bilder für sich. Melancholische Impressionen wechseln sich mit realistischen Szenen aus dem täglichen Überlebenskampf der Einwohner von Ban Nateuy ab. Die Region ist noch weitgehend von der traditionellen Lebensweise geprägt, doch moderne Kommunikationsmittel und Produktionsmittel wie Telefon und Trucks breiten sich unaufhaltsam aus. Die Dokumentation zeichnet ein lebensnahes und visuell poetisches Porträt der Stadt Ban Nateuy. Bild:  Archiv mp  
Laos - Dokumentation, NL 2009  Montag, 02.04.2012 

Beginn: 14:15 Uhr Ende: 15:00 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Hélène Kocken, Thijs Dikshoorn  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: NL

----------


## schiene

*3sat am 02.04.2012 um17:45* 
*Der Duftjäger* 

Laurent Severac, ein Franzose mit Wohnsitz in Vietnam, sucht in Südostasien nach unbekannten, wohlriechenden Pflanzen für die französische Parfümindustrie. Als Kind nahm ihn sein Vater erstmals mit auf Trüffelsuche. Deren Duft weckte in ihm die Leidenschaft für Gerüche, die ihn bis heute antreibt. Abenteuerlust führte ihn nach Asien, wo er seine Passion zum Beruf machte. Im Dschungel Nordvietnams stößt er auf "Mak Truk", Samenkapseln eines wilden Ingwerbusches. Der Duftjäger destilliert erstmals "Tempelmelisse", die er in Laos entdeckt hat und steigt mit einer Expedition in den laotischen Bergwald, um dem teuersten Geruchstoff der Welt nachzuspüren: Adlerholz-Öl, dreimal teurer als Gold. Der Franzose betreibt eine Firma, die natürliche Essenzen als Grundstoff für die Parfüm- und Kosmetikindustrie liefert. Der Film "Der Duftjäger" folgt Severac von den Dschungeln Südostasiens bis in den Südwesten Frankreichs, in die Parfümstadt Grasse. Werden seine Kunden die "Tempelmelisse" mögen? Bild:  3Sat  
Der Duftjäger - Film  Montag, 02.04.2012 

Beginn: 17:45 Uhr Ende: 18:30 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 
Bernd Girrbach, Rolf Lambert

----------


## schiene

*HR am 11.05.2012 um 14:30*
*Aufbruch im Land am Mekong* 
 Die Demokratische Volksrepublik Laos ist das einzige Binnenland Südostasiens und seine Lebensader seit jeher der Mekong, die "Mutter der Flüsse". So ist es wichtige Durchgangsstation im Handel zwischen den mächtigeren Nachbarstaaten, wurde in der Vergangenheit aber immer wieder in deren Auseinandersetzungen verstrickt und von ihnen unterworfen, und es wurde zum Schauplatz internationaler Machtinteressen, nicht zuletzt während des Vietnamkrieges. Nach der kommunistischen Machtübernahme 1975 senkte sich ein "Bambusvorhang" über Laos, der sich mit Perestroika und Wende Ende der achtziger Jahre wieder hob. Seitdem ist das Land im Aufbruch: Es öffnet sich der Marktwirtschaft, ausländischen Investoren und auch Touristen. Vor allem in Städten wie Vientiane und Luang Prabang hat dieser Neuanfang bereits den Alltag der Menschen verändert. Bei aller Neugierde und Offenheit gegenüber dem modernen Leben haben sie ihre freundliche Gelassenheit, ihre Natürlichkeit nicht verloren, ist ihr Lebensrhythmus, vom Buddhismus geprägt, beschaulich geblieben.  
Laos - D  Freitag, 11.05.2012 

Beginn: 14:30 Uhr Ende: 15:15 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Ute Werner  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: D

----------


## schiene

*3sat am 01.06.2012 um 15:20*

*unterwegs* 
Laos Elefanten, Seide und Buddhas  
Laos ist noch ein Geheimtipp für Südostasien-Reisende. Moderatorin Andrea Jansen besucht das Land, das zwischen Thailand und Vietnam eingebettet ist und durch seine vielfältige Landschaft besticht, mit den Bergen im Norden und dem Dschungel im Süden. Unzählige Tempelanlagen und Buddhafiguren spiegeln die starke Verbundenheit der Laoten mit der buddhistischen Lebensphilosophie wieder. Die Reise von Andrea Jansen beginnt in der südlichen Provinz Pakse. Von einem Mahut, einem Elefantenführer, lernt sie den Umgang mit den Dickhäutern. In der Hauptstadt Vientiane besucht die Moderatorin eine Seidenweberei. Von Vientiane geht die Reise weiter in den Norden, nach Luang Prabang. Es ist die bekannteste laotische Stadt, dort ist der Tourismus bereits weit entwickelt. Andrea Jansen hat die Gelegenheit, einen Mönch in seinem Tempel zu besuchen. Zum Schluss trifft sie den Sänger Ngex Vondeau. Der Musiker ist in ganz Laos bekannt, seine Lieder stehen regelmäßig auf Platz eins der laotischen Hitparade.  
unterwegs - Reportage  Freitag, 01.06.2012 

Beginn: 15:20 Uhr Ende: 16:05 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Präsentiert von: Andrea Jansen  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 08.12.2012 um 02:25*

*Tuk Tuk* 
 Der gebürtige Laote Hek war das letzte Mal als Kind in Laos. Nun kehrt er nach gut drei Jahrzehnten wieder dorthin zurück, um seine Familie zu sehen. Sein Vater ist zwischenzeitlich gestorben und auch seiner Mutter geht es gesundheitlich nicht gut. Sie bittet Hek darum, zusammen mit seinem Bruder He eine Reise zu unternehmen, um die Urne mit den sterblichen Überresten des Vaters in sein Heimatdorf zurückzubringen. So machen sich die beiden Brüder mit dem Tuk Tuk auf den Weg in die Berge, die im Norden des Landes liegen. Während der Reise kann jeder auf seine Weise trauern, und alte Wunden, die durch die lange Trennung entstanden sind, können heilen.  
Tuk Tuk - Kurzfilm, F 2012  Samstag, 08.12.2012 

Beginn: 02:25 Uhr Ende: 03:20 Uhr Länge: 55 min. 

Darsteller: Keoloun Khanakhounla (He), Frédérique Devillez (Französin), Kiyé Simon Luang (Hek)  
Produktion: Shellac Sud  
Regie: Kiyé Simon Luang  
Autor: Kiyé Simon Luang  
Kamera: Aaron Sievers  
Kategorie: Spielfilm, Spielfilm-Drama  
Land: F

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 12.01.2015 um 19:30 Uhr*
*Schätze Südostasiens* Laos – Durch das Land der Elefanten

Laos: Durch das Land der Elefanten
Die Wurzeln des heutigen Laos gehen bis ins 14. Jahrhundert auf das alte Reich Lan Xang zurück, das "Land der eine Million Elefanten". Die bedächtigen, fast zeitlupenartigen Bewegungen der Dickhäuter machen sie zum Sinnbild des laotischen Lebens. Nur wer Geduld und genügend Zeit mitbringt, kann genießen, was Laos und seine dickhäutigen Lasttiere auszeichnet: Ruhe und Gelassenheit. Auf seiner Reise durch Laos nutzt das Filmteam die typischen Verkehrsmittel des Landes. Gereist wird ohne Eile. Nur wenige Laoten besitzen ein eigenes Auto. Kurze Strecken fahren die meisten Menschen mit Tuk-Tuks – umgebauten, dreirädrigen Motorrädern, die mit zwei Sitzbänken ausgestattet sind. Die Route führt zu den Mönchen von Luang Prabang, zum Volksstamm der Hmong und zu den Fährleuten in Si Phan Don. In der Hauptstadt Vientiane leuchten schon von weitem die goldenen Stupas in der Sonne, Monumente zur Ehre Buddhas. An den Schreinen stehen Blumen und Früchte als Opfergaben. Rauchschwaden Hunderter glühender Räucherstäbchen ziehen langsam in den Himmel. Die Dokumentation zeigt entlegene Regionen des Landes und beleuchtet Lebenswelten, die abseits der Highways der Globalisierung liegen.

Schätze Südostasiens – Dokumentation, D 2014 Montag, 12.01.2015 
Beginn: 19:30 Uhr Ende: 20:15 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Regie: Rohan Fernando, Christian Schidlowski 
Originaltitel: Schätze Südostasiens 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info, Dokumentation 
Land: D

----------

